# schaltauge



## NitroCobra (27. Januar 2005)

Hi
ich wollt mal fragen, ob mir einer von ech der in augsburg wohnt n schaltauge übers WE leihen kann
ich hab schon 2 bestellt aber die kommen nichtmehr rechtzeitig  
ich wohne in haunstetten...ich hoff mal einer von euch wohnt in der nehe....sons sterb ich an entzug

danke schonmal

mfg Markus


----------



## NitroCobra (28. Januar 2005)

ich denk mal ich hab so kein glück  
noch ne frage: bringt es was, wenn ich nen astabweiser übers schaltwerk schraube? also ob da was am rahmen kaputt gehen kann usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (12. Februar 2005)

Apropos Schaltaugen!!

Habt ihr auch öfters verbogene Schaltaugen?? Bei mir ist´s nicht nur, dass die Schaltaugen verbiegen, sondern meistens auch gleich die Aufnahme am Rahmen    ....wie oft kann man das richten???

Am Anfang hatte ich auch das Problem, dass die Gewinde ausgerissen waren und dann habe ich nach Rücksprache mit Jürgen die Aufnahme für´s Schaltauge aufgebohrt ...zumindest reißt nix mehr aus.....!


Seitdem habe ich immer einige Ersatzschaltaugen zu hause und auch mit auf Tour   ....wenn´s so weiter geht hab ich bald´n komplettes Bike im Rücksack


----------



## THBiker (21. Mai 2005)

So, da bin ich mal wieder mit´m abgerissenen Schaltauge  

und wie immer ist die Aufnahme am Rahmen auch verbogen!!!   

Das Gewinde ist auch wieder ausgerissen und aufbohren kann ich nicht mehr...ist jetzt schon bei M5

Die Schaltaugenaufnahme habe ich nochmal gerichtet aber jetzt habe ich das Problem wie ich das Schaltauge festmache!

Werd mir jetzt wohl etwas längere M5 Senkkopfschrauben holen und auf der Rückseite der Aufnahme (zur Nabe hin) ein kleines, dünnes Blech machen (so 2mm) mit den 2 Löchern+Gewinde drin und das Schaltauge daran fest machen!

Damit die Kette vorbeikommt mußte ich halt bei der nabe etwas mit Beilagsscheiben unterfüttern   


Ich muss schon sagen, das ist´n echter Schwachpunkt an der Sau!!!

Habt ihr den die Probleme nicht??? Dann sollte ich mir vielleicht gedanken machen über meine Fahrweise!   

Was hätte ich denn noch für Möglichkeiten dieses System zu verbessern (nein, einen neuen Rahmen will ich nicht!!   )

Was sagt denn das Alutech-Support Team dazu???

Bin ja super zufrieden mit dem Bike...wenn da nicht immer die Schaltaugen wären


----------



## NitroCobra (21. Mai 2005)

HI

also ich hab au seit november 04 ne hardride...und ich hab bis jetzt schon 4 schaltaugen zerstört und 2 schaltwerke....gesammtwert ca. 180  
die schaltaugen mach ich mitlerweile selber....und von nem händler hab ich jetzt einen "schaltaugenverstärker" bekommen....den schraubste an die achse...kann bei gelegenheit mal n bild machen.
bis jetzt hälts ganz gut

mfg Markus


----------



## THBiker (21. Mai 2005)

Das beruhigt mich ja wenigstens, dass cih net der einzige bin!

Werd mir auch´ne Verstärkung basteln, aber für die Aufnahme und nicht für´s Auge, denn das soll ja das schwächste Glied bleiben!

Bild wäre mal gut, damit ich´ne Idee hab wie du das gelöst hast!!

Ein Kommentar vom Alutech Support wäre mal hilfreich, bzw ob das Problem bekannt ist, bzw bei den neuen Modellen schon berücksichtigt wurde


----------



## Chief Wiggum (22. Mai 2005)

Also ich hatte bei meiner Sau auch das Problem, dass mir beim Ausbau des HR das Schaltauge entgegen kam, da die Gewinde davon ausgerissen sind. Die Idee mit dem Aufbohren hatte auch erst aber hab das dann doch anders gelöst. Habe mir etwas längere Schrauben besorgt, welche die gleiche Stärke haben wie die verwendeten beim Schaltauge und bis zur anderen Seite der Schaltaugenbefestigung gehen, also bis zur Ritzelseite. Diese Schrauben bekommen auf der Ritzelseite eine U-Scheibe mit geringer Stärke (z.B. die von Magura), und dann eine Kontermutter. Die Muttern habe ich dann so weit abgefeilt bis sie Kette da sauber dran vorbeiläuft und den ganzen Kram dann mit Loctite blau fixiert. Bis jetzt hält es *KlopfaufHolz* und macht eigentlich auch nen soliden Eindruck. 

Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## THBiker (22. Mai 2005)

Chief Wiggum schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte bei meiner Sau auch das Problem, dass mir beim Ausbau des HR das Schaltauge entgegen kam, da die Gewinde davon ausgerissen sind. Die Idee mit dem Aufbohren hatte auch erst aber hab das dann doch anders gelöst. Habe mir etwas längere Schrauben besorgt, welche die gleiche Stärke haben wie die verwendeten beim Schaltauge und bis zur anderen Seite der Schaltaugenbefestigung gehen, also bis zur Ritzelseite. Diese Schrauben bekommen auf der Ritzelseite eine U-Scheibe mit geringer Stärke (z.B. die von Magura), und dann eine Kontermutter. Die Muttern habe ich dann so weit abgefeilt bis sie Kette da sauber dran vorbeiläuft und den ganzen Kram dann mit Loctite blau fixiert. Bis jetzt hält es *KlopfaufHolz* und macht eigentlich auch nen soliden Eindruck.
> 
> Hoffe konnte helfen.




prinzipiell habe ich´s genauso gelöst, nur feile ich die Muttern nicht ab! Ich habe 1. extra flache genommen und 2. auf die Schnellspannachse 2 Unterlegscheiben drauf, somit wird der Abstand vom Ritzel zum Hinterbau etwas größer und die Kette flutscht durch,....naja mal schauen ob´s hebt!

Geh dann gleich mal wieder testen


----------



## ichkriegediekri (22. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Also mit dem Schaltauge habe ich auch manchmal Probleme. Irgendwie ist es ein wenig instabil .
Der Rahmen hat sich bei mir aber nur minimal verzogen, dafür hat sich das Schaltwerk in die Speichen eingeflochten und ich musste alle auf diser Seite wechseln.
Daher wäre eine verstärkte Aufnahme für die Schaltaugen doch eine Verbesserungspunkt für künftige Wildsau versionen .

greetz


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (23. Mai 2005)

same probs: 

hab jetzt a m5 gwinde drin und hoff das hält.

meine letzten 3 schaltaugen hab i mit grünem loctite ins geind und an den rahmen geklebt.
ist meines wissens so mit des härteste und festeste was gibt.(da kann man son gar zilindrische körper ohne riefen aneinander kleben) wird leider auf dauer durch vibrationen porös.  




@ Alutechsupport:
könnte man eine 2006 teamsau steckachsen druckstrebe an meine "alte" 2004 sau angepasst montieren? was kostet der spaß. 

Was emphelt ihr zum entfernen von pulverbeschichtung:
sandsthrahlen oder säurebad.


Dankeschön bereits im voraus.


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo ich hab ein problem mit dem alutech wildsau-schaltauge  :
WO KANN MAN DES BESTELLEN? Ich hab schon sämtliche Versandseiten durchsucht, aber nix gefunden->*kopf-gegen-die-wand-schlag*  
Scon mal danke für antworten!


ach ja wenn hier jemand ne mz super t 2003 will...300-400euros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NitroCobra (24. Mai 2005)

einfach dem jürgen ne mail schreiben


----------



## DaSterch (24. Mai 2005)

w.i.l.d.s.a.u. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich hab ein problem mit dem alutech wildsau-schaltauge  :
> WO KANN MAN DES BESTELLEN? Ich hab schon sämtliche Versandseiten durchsucht, aber nix gefunden->*kopf-gegen-die-wand-schlag*
> Scon mal danke für antworten!
> 
> ...


 
Bei Alutech zum Beispiel http://www.wildsau.com


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (24. Mai 2005)

AH und wo da? ich habs da auch nicht gefunden...


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (24. Mai 2005)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> einfach dem jürgen ne mail schreiben


Sag mir die adresse du witzbold.


----------



## Moe (24. Mai 2005)

w.i.l.d.s.a.u. schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir die adresse du witzbold.




Mal schauen, ob du auf dieser Seite  eine Kontaktmöglichkeit findest.


----------



## DaSterch (24. Mai 2005)

Oh man, diese Hilflosigkeit ist ja nicht zu ertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozen Biker (24. Mai 2005)

Oh man wie reißt ihr die denn bitte alle ab?
Hab sonst so noch nie was davon gehört das die in massen aus den rahmen reißen oder abbrechen...
Kommt ihr mit dem Schaltwerk irgendwo gegen oder fällt das einfach irgendwann mal so ab?
Will des echt mal gerne wissen! ;-)  

greez


----------



## THBiker (24. Mai 2005)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man wie reißt ihr die denn bitte alle ab?
> Hab sonst so noch nie was davon gehört das die in massen aus den rahmen reißen oder abbrechen...
> Kommt ihr mit dem Schaltwerk irgendwo gegen oder fällt das einfach irgendwann mal so ab?
> Will des echt mal gerne wissen! ;-)
> ...



Klar bleibt man irgendwo hängen...meistens mit´m Schaltwerk! Aber ich hatte bei anderen Rahmen nie das Problem und meine Kollegen fahren ja die gleichen Strecken, da istnoch nie (zumindest mir nicht in Erinnerung) eins abgerissen...maximal mal´n Schaltwerk verbogen!
Hab jetzt mal eins mit kurzem Käfig dran gemacht...vielleicht hilfts!?

Was mich halt auch nervt, ist dass das Geweinde im Rahmen gleich ausgerissen ist und die Aufnahme acuh schon mehrmal gerichtet wurde   

Na mal schauen wie ich das Prob löse...hab da ein paar Ideen


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (24. Mai 2005)

Tja also moin schaltauge hat sich beim shredden am leoganger downhill verabschiedet in die ewigen schaltgründe meiner schublade für kaputte teile...


----------



## joedreck (24. Mai 2005)

mein schaltauge ist auch andauernd schief .. jemand schrieb hier was von einer verstärkung fürs schaltauge... das intressiert mich sehr.... bilder - beschreibung!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## THBiker (24. Mai 2005)

Ich wird mir ein Stahlblech zurecht schneiden das ca 3mm dick ist, da die 2 Löcher mit´n Gewinden drin und werd das hinter der Schaktaugenaufnahme befestigen und das schaltauge daran fest machen...zumindest hab ich dann das Problem nicht mehr, dass mir andauernd das Gewinde im Rahmen ausreßt...und so´n Blech kostet nix  

Mal schauen ob´s funzt!!

Wußte gar nicht dass´s im Nachbarort auch noch´n Sautreiber gibt   noch nie im PfW getroffen


----------



## joedreck (24. Mai 2005)

wo ist denn "lower church"  .. niederkirchen?? ääh jaa.... bin schon mal auf eckkopf, kalmit oder weinbiet... hohe loog was weis ich.. leider hab ich grad nur ein hardtail.. nächsten frühling gibts ein fettes canyon es8 .. he he  he heeeeee


----------



## THBiker (24. Mai 2005)

joedreck schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn "lower church"  .. niederkirchen?? ääh jaa.... bin schon mal auf eckkopf, kalmit oder weinbiet... hohe loog was weis ich.. leider hab ich grad nur ein hardtail.. nächsten frühling gibts ein fettes canyon es8 .. he he  he heeeeee



jepp 100Punkte


----------



## NitroCobra (25. Mai 2005)

huhu
sorry hab das mit dem foto nichmehr geschaft /habs vergessen  
heut fahr ich bis sonntzag nach leogang...da entstehen dann sicher n paar bilder mit dem teil drauf wo ich beschrieben hab...kommen dann spätestens am montag in diesen thread

wär ich doch nur nich soo faul   

mfg Markus


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (26. Mai 2005)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> same probs:
> 
> hab jetzt a m5 gwinde drin und hoff das hält.
> 
> ...





nochmal mei problem (oben)


hier das lösungbild: M5:


----------



## Maui (27. Mai 2005)

hab auch schon 2-3 schaltaugen gefetzt.
aber jetzt hat sich dabei die Aufnahme verbogen. jetzt ist´s nicht mehr witzig denn mein SamstagTodnau Tag fällt flach.

hab jetzt keine lust das ding mitm gummihammer zu richen selbst wenn es nur 1mm ist. ist immer hin Alu. 

un jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (27. Mai 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch schon 2-3 schaltaugen gefetzt.
> aber jetzt hat sich dabei die Aufnahme verbogen. jetzt ist´s nicht mehr witzig denn mein SamstagTodnau Tag fällt flach.
> 
> hab jetzt keine lust das ding mitm gummihammer zu richen selbst wenn es nur 1mm ist. ist immer hin Alu.
> ...



wird dir vorerst nix anderes übrig bleiben....mußte meinen Rahmen auch schonb 3mal richten   naja und wenn´s mal abreißt muss ich wohl oder übel auf Saint umsteigen   ...oder ich verscheuer meine Sau doch diesen Herbst, denn so langsam nervt´s echt! Naja Rohloff ging auch noch...   

Außerdem gibt´s so viele schöne neue Bikes


----------



## Maui (28. Mai 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wird dir vorerst nix anderes übrig bleiben....mußte meinen Rahmen auch schonb 3mal richten   naja und wenn´s mal abreißt muss ich wohl oder übel auf Saint umsteigen   ...oder ich verscheuer meine Sau doch diesen Herbst, denn so langsam nervt´s echt! Naja Rohloff ging auch noch...
> 
> Außerdem gibt´s so viele schöne neue Bikes




nee sau verkaufen will ich nicht, zu amtlich   

aber ich hoff das da in zukunft mal ne akzeptable lösung an der Start kommt.

bitte JÜ    tue was


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> nee sau verkaufen will ich nicht, zu amtlich
> 
> aber ich hoff das da in zukunft mal ne akzeptable lösung an der Start kommt.
> 
> bitte JÜ    tue was



will ich ja eigentlich auch nicht   aber es nert schon, wenn du so´ne Schwachstelle hast! Und die Schaltaugen sind ja auch net grad billig...18


----------



## Maui (28. Mai 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> will ich ja eigentlich auch nicht   aber es nert schon, wenn du so´ne Schwachstelle hast! Und die Schaltaugen sind ja auch net grad billig...18




seh ich genau so. na ja in Willingen wirds wohl mal ne gelegenheit geben dem Jü de ohren vollzujammer. dann schaun wir mal.


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2005)

Ist hier eigentlich niemand mehr vom Alutech Support im Forum??

Na dann berichte dem Jürgen mal von unseren Problemchen ;-)


----------



## rsu (29. Mai 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> will ich ja eigentlich auch nicht   aber es nert schon, wenn du so´ne Schwachstelle hast! Und die Schaltaugen sind ja auch net grad billig...18



Bei dem Preis sollten sie auch ordentlich gefräst sein!! Ich mußte schon selber mit der Metallfeile nachhelfen bis das Teil gepaßt hat   Im Gebirge hätte ich dumm geschaut, hab ja nich immer ne Feile dabei...


----------



## NitroCobra (30. Mai 2005)

Hi

so...wie versprochen das pic von der verstärkung


----------



## Maui (30. Mai 2005)

hab gehört das es 2006 ne andere lösung geben wird

und das bald ein Teil angeboten wird das schaltwerk zusätzlich abstützt und über die achse geklemmt wird. dann sollten solche probleme bei den "älteren modellen" nicht mehr auftretten.


----------



## THBiker (30. Mai 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> hab gehört das es 2006 ne andere lösung geben wird
> 
> und das bald ein Teil angeboten wird das schaltwerk zusätzlich abstützt und über die achse geklemmt wird. dann sollten solche probleme bei den "älteren modellen" nicht mehr auftretten.




Na das ist doch mal ne Nachricht....ich hoffe das Teil wird dann nicht für 100 angeboten   ....sollte irgendwie mit den verbrauchten Schaltaugen verrechnet werden   glaub dann bekäme ich´s umsonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (31. Mai 2005)

was passiert euch eigentlich öfter?
ist es mehr der fall dass das schaltauge bei kontakt von schaltwerk und fremden gegenständen aufgibt oder sogar bei durchschüttelung?

hab mir mal eins abgerissen, da bin ich aber mitm fuß nach ner verkackten landung dran 
eiskalt abgeschlagen...


----------



## cbert80 (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo 

Wie wärs mit dem Saintschaltwerk? Dann sind die Probleme mit den Schaltaugen dahin. Hab ich 

Gruß


----------



## DaSterch (31. Mai 2005)

cbert80 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wie wärs mit dem Saintschaltwerk? Dann sind die Probleme mit den Schaltaugen dahin. Hab ich
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja aber eventl. hat man dann verbogene Ausfallenden oder wenn richtig dumm läuft eine verzogene/defekte Druckstrebe. Der Sinn des Schaltauges ist, eine Sollbruchstelle darzustellen damit der Rahmen nicht beschädigt wird.

Gruss


----------



## THBiker (31. Mai 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber eventl. hat man dann verbogene Ausfallenden oder
> Gruss


Die hab ich jetzt schon   die Aufnahme ist einfach unterdimensioniert   

Saint:
dann brauch ich ein neues Laufrad....aber es ist die letzte Alternative, wenn ich alles verbogen hab


----------



## DaSterch (31. Mai 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Saint:
> dann brauch ich ein neues Laufrad....aber es ist die letzte Alternative, wenn ich alles verbogen hab


 
Nicht unbedingt, es gibt Naben die man von Schnellspanner auf 10mm Steckachse umbauen kann z.B. DT Swiss FR, Magura FR, Hope Bulb usw. 
Ich selber habe die Magura FR (baugleich mit DT Swiss FR) und habe hinten auch auf 10mmSteckachse umgerüstet allerdings ohne Saint.


----------



## THBiker (31. Mai 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht unbedingt, es gibt Naben die man von Schnellspanner auf 10mm Steckachse umbauen kann z.B. DT Swiss FR, Magura FR, Hope Bulb usw.
> Ich selber habe die Magura FR (baugleich mit DT Swiss FR) und habe hinten auch auf 10mmSteckachse umgerüstet allerdings ohne Saint.




Das geht    cool...ich hab die Hügi Fr, aber von 2003, dann informier ich mich mal....wäre ja der Hit! Und was kostet der Spaß???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (31. Mai 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht  cool...ich hab die Hügi Fr, aber von 2003, dann informier ich mich mal....wäre ja der Hit! Und was kostet der Spaß???


 
Ich habe das bei whizz-wheels machen lassen hat mich zwar stolze 90,- incl. Versand gekostet, war aber innerhalb von 4Tagen erledigt und die Nabe gleich ordentlich gereinigt und gefettet. Bin trotz des rel. hohen Preises sehr zufrieden und die stabilität des Hinterbaus ist durch die Steckachse merklich besser geworden


----------



## NitroCobra (1. Juni 2005)

kann man irgendwie erkennen ob man es bei seiner nabe machen lassen kann? ich hab die sun abbah sos....
~edit: und braucht man da denn dan nich auch ne neue aufnahme am rahmen wenn man auf 10mm umrüstet?


----------



## cbert80 (1. Juni 2005)

10mm Stechachsen passen in (fast) alle Ausfallenden


----------



## DaSterch (1. Juni 2005)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> ~edit: und braucht man da denn dan nich auch ne neue aufnahme am rahmen wenn man auf 10mm umrüstet?


 
Die Achse passt in die Standardausfallenden also dort wo auch QR5 Schnellspanner passen.


----------



## NitroCobra (2. Juni 2005)

aso...wieder was dazugelernt...  
also wie find ich nun raus ob ich meine nabe umbauen kann? müsste das bei den herstellerspezifikationen stehen?


----------



## DaSterch (2. Juni 2005)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> ...müsste das bei den herstellerspezifikationen stehen?


 
Entweder steht es dort oder du schreibst mal eine mail mit der genauen Bezeichnung der Nabe und Baujahr an Whizz-Wheels. Die können dir das bestimmt sagen ob es geht oder auch nicht.


----------



## totala (14. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich das hier so alles lese, komme ich mir mit meinem krummen Schaltauge durch Transportschaden schon etwas lächerlich vor.

Habe heute mein neues Wheeler Hornet 15 von Jehle bekommen, ausgepackt und der zweite Blick fiel auf das derbe schiefe Schaltauge.
Super, ich bin (noch) nicht der Schrauber schlechthin, für mich ist das daher schon ein gewisser Akt, mal abgesehen super ärgerlich bei einem nagelneuen 1.500 Euro-Bike.
Naja, bei einem Preisnachlass von 1.100 Euro muss man wohl schiefe Schaltaugen akzeptieren können.
Da fallen die 2 Lacklnasen am Hinterbau eher in den Hintergrund.

Frage:
Sind alle Schaltaugen genormt oder gibt es (markenabhängig) unterschiede, die beim Kauf zu beachten sind?
Wenn ich welche kaufe, auf was sollte ich achten?

Gruß,
totala


----------



## rsu (15. Juni 2005)

Schaltaugen sind von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. Also darfst Du Dir mal nen Wheeler Händler suchen. Du kannst das Schaltauge aber ja erst mal versuchen wieder "gerade" zu biegen. Würde das aber gleich mal direkt bei Jehle reklamieren!


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Juni 2005)

Auch ich bin betroffen.

1.Meine Sau ist im November 03 geboren.

-Im Mai 04 riss zum erstenmal ohne erkennbaren Fremdeinfluss(wahrscheinlich ist ein Steinchen vom VR hochgeschleudert worden) mein Schaltauge ab.
Jürgen gab mir darauf eins ohne Kerbe das hält bis heute, aber..
-Jetzt sind die Gewinde aus dem Rahmen gerissen(wieder ohne bekannte Ursache)

Hab am We mit Jü in Willingen drüber gesprochen. Das Problem sollte bei aktuellen Schweinchens nicht mehr auftreten da das Schaltauge sich nun nach vorne und hinten an der Schwinge abstützt!
Das hilft mir allerdings nicht weiter-werde wohl auch aufbohren aber gleich Helicoil Stahl gewinde einsätze montieren, die sind deutlich härter als das Alu.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## appollo (16. Juni 2005)

bei mir reißt "lediglich" regelmäßig das schalt wer an der dreh achse ab   so bleibt mein schlatauge meistens halbwegs ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodstock (13. Juli 2005)

jetzt hats mich auch erwischt, brauch mal euren rat wie ich mein schweinchen auf die schnelle wieder fitt kriege:

bei mir ist die aufnahme für das schaltauge verbogen; an der untersten stelle am stärksten, aber oben direkt an der schweißnaht scheint das angehaltene schaltauge noch gerade. wie konnt es dazu kommen? nun hab ein schaltauge ohne diese oft bespochene sollbruchstelle. das ist anscheinend so steif, dass es in der lage war die befestigung mit wegzubiegen! gleichzeitig wurde das gewinde der oberen der beiden schrauben mitgenommen, d.h. da ist kein gewindegang mehr im loch!!!
halte ich nun das schaltauge an den obersten zipfel der aufnahme, so scheint es ziemlich gerade zu sein, wenn ich die untere schraube justiere ist es hingegen total windschief!
wie kann ichs nun auf die schnelle wieder fixieren (die saison hat ja gerade erst angefangen)? kann ich einfach auf gut glück ordentlich schraubensicherung draufmachen und dann mit hilfe der oberen schraube als bolzen quasi das ding wieder fixieren, oder nimmt dann der rahmen bzw der hinterbau zu großen schaden bei einem sturz? was für alternativen gäbe das ding wieder schnell fitt zu machen?


desweiteren gibt es ein anderes problem: das hinterrad steht in der ausfräsung der kettenstrebe absolut gerade, hingegen ist es in der brücke der druckstreben um 8-9mm nach links (in fahrrichtung) verzogen! wenn das ding jetzt eh in die werstatt müsste für einen neuen hinterbau, dann könnte ich ja praktisch auch das schaltauge festkleben!?

brauche dringend euren rat!!!


----------



## Moe (13. Juli 2005)

Schnellste Methode: Jürgen anrufen!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juli 2005)

hmm,

das ist ja echt eine seuche mit den schaltaugen. bei mir ist es auch schon mehrfach verbogen. habs dann an der drehbank wieder zurück gebogen, aber lange wird das nicht mehr gut gehen. die gewinde sind schon ziemlich ausgeleiert. ist meiner meinung nach eine unbefriedigende lösung. diese ganze schaltwerk ******** regt mich echt auf. seit ich neulich mal ein nucleon tst gefahren bin, weiß ich, was kapselung und schaltkomfort WIRKLICH sind.   sobald mir mehr geld zur verfügung steht, baue ich mir eine rohloff ein. hab echt satt allmählich...


----------



## W!ldsau (11. August 2005)

Hi, so sieht die Verstärkung von Alutech aus: (achtet nich auf meinen Schaltzug   ) 







Ich tests morgen mal im Bikepark, wehe es hält nich!!  

Gruß W!ldsau


----------



## Michel.M. (11. August 2005)

Stimmts nicht wir wollen ALLE diese verstärkung aber die Alutech Leute hamm zu mir gesacht nicht vor der kommenden Eurobike.
Aber warum hamms dann schon einige.
Ich will auch diese Verstärkung


----------



## Maui (11. August 2005)

Michel.M. schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmts nicht wir wollen ALLE diese verstärkung aber die Alutech Leute hamm zu mir gesacht nicht vor der kommenden Eurobike.
> Aber warum hamms dann schon einige.
> Ich will auch diese Verstärkung




zum Testen! damit das thema dann auch vom tisch ist


----------



## rsu (12. August 2005)

Hab meine Wildsau heute flach gelegt, jetzt brauch ich wohl auch ne Verstärkung   Also gebt bescheid wenn es das Teil zu kaufen gibt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will keine neue Druckstrebe kaufen müssen...


----------



## brocke (29. August 2005)

Servus,

nachdem mir das Schaltauge flöten gegangen ist, und es mir dabei leider auch die Schaltaugenaufnahme meiner nagelneuen Sau verbogen hat, hab ich mir ein 2mm starkes Stahlblech zurecht gesägt, gefeilt und gebohrt.
Allerdings ist meine Verstärkung nicht wie bei der von Alutech mit dem Schaltwerk verbunden (die Verstärkung ist mit den zwei normalen Schrauben mit dem Schaltauge bzw mit dem Rahmen und mit der Steckachsmutter verbunden): Ich finde das Schaltauge soll eine "Sollbruchstelle" zwischen Rahmen und Schaltwerk bleiben. Bringt mir ja nix wenn das Schaltauge ganz bleibt aber die Schaltaugenaufnahme am Rahmen verbiegt (meine Meinung).




War damit im Samstag in Winterberg... und es hat wunderbar gehalten. Hab allerdings auch den Tip vom Jürgen beherzigt und die ersten zwei Gänge gesperrt. Ausserdem fahr ich jetzt ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig.

Das Ding ist schnell gemacht... müsst also nicht bis zur Eurobike warten


----------



## Michel.M. (30. August 2005)

Genauso wie Du hab ichs auch gemacht....
Was hastn für Laufräder und Speichen. Das war doch bestimmt arschteuer die Aufspeichen zu lassen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (30. August 2005)

ist ne wurzelspeichung - kann eigentlich jeder der ahnung vom einspeichen hat machen...

gruß
nik


----------



## flying-nik (31. August 2005)

find die Version vom brocke schon besser als die vom Jürgen. Werd mir auch son dingens aus Edelstahl zurechtfräsen. 
Das Problem bei der Verstärkung vom Jürgen ist in meinen Augen, dass es wie brocke schon sagte, auch die Sollbruchstelle verstärkt. In meinen Augen nicht so Sonnvoll. 

werd dem Jürgen auf der Eurobike ma feedback geben . . . 

gruß
nik


----------



## brocke (31. August 2005)

@Michel.M.: Eine Kumpel von mir hat ein Radladen... der macht das aus Langeweile


----------



## rsu (31. August 2005)

brocke schrieb:
			
		

> @Michel.M.: Eine Kumpel von mir hat ein Radladen... der macht das aus Langeweile



Hast Du ein Glück. Hab mir in der Zwischenzeit auch schon selber so ein Teil aus Alu "geschnitzt"


----------



## cycophilipp (6. September 2005)

schaut denn keiner von Alutech in dieses Forum und in die Threads? Wozu dann der Support?   
Ich hol mir nächstes mal ein Saint Schaltwerk und ne andere Steckachse, sch**** Schaltaugen - sorry, aber Kaugummi ist stabiler...


----------



## flying-nik (6. September 2005)

das neue Schaltauge für die Sau sieht aus wie das beim W!ldsau und wird zusätzlich an der Achsaufnahme geklemmt. Allerdings ist die Verstärkung zusammen mit dem Schaltauge ausgefräst - also bildet beides eine Einheit.

Jürgen meinte auf der Eurobike das es ca. 30 ? kosten wird... Ich werde mir deshalb selbst eine Verstärkung aus Stahlblech machen. 

@cycophilipp
hmm, eigentlich hat ja der joh den support in seinen Händen... im icq isser online - schreib ihm doch ma ne pn wenns dringend ist...

gruß
nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (11. September 2005)

verdammte ******* nochmal jetzt sind mir inerhalb von zwei tagen 2 Schaltewerke abgebrochen.
Dank meiner eigens gebauten verstärkung ist die Aufnahme + Schaltauge aber unversehrt.
Warum knakken denn die Schaltwerke immer ab. so richtig nach hinten eigeschlungen.
Kette zu kurtz???
zu wenig spannung??? oder zu viel ???


----------



## Alpha_1 (11. September 2005)

cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> schaut denn keiner von Alutech in dieses Forum und in die Threads? Wozu dann der Support?
> Ich hol mir nächstes mal ein Saint Schaltwerk und ne andere Steckachse, sch**** Schaltaugen - sorry, aber Kaugummi ist stabiler...




ach bei dir jetz au schon so weit?


----------



## brocke (2. Oktober 2005)

Mittlerweile gibt es auf der Alutech-Homepage ein Bild von den neuen Schaltaugen:




Kostenpunkt (wie Nik schon sagte): 30 Tacken!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (3. Oktober 2005)

Michel.M. schrieb:
			
		

> verdammte ******* nochmal jetzt sind mir inerhalb von zwei tagen 2 Schaltewerke abgebrochen.
> Dank meiner eigens gebauten verstärkung ist die Aufnahme + Schaltauge aber unversehrt.
> Warum knakken denn die Schaltwerke immer ab. so richtig nach hinten eigeschlungen.
> Kette zu kurtz???
> zu wenig spannung??? oder zu viel ???


wenn sowas vorkommt is deine kette zu kurz...
ausser du bleibst unglücklich hängen etc.

ein kollege von mir fährt an seiner sau auch ne extrem kurze kette, der hat sich letztens 2 abgerissen.
bei allen die normal länge haben, wie ich an hardtail und wildsau, haben nie probs ausser es ensteht eine krafteinwirkung von aussen.

zum preis von den frästeilen kann ich nur sagen dass die alten simplen schaltaugen schon ohne gewinngier verkauft wurden da fräsen in deutschland einfach ein teurer spaß ist... deutscher lebensstandart halt.


----------



## Michel.M. (3. Oktober 2005)

jo hab jetzt ne längere Kette und alles klappt, PRIMA


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (5. Oktober 2005)

mir is natürlich auch schon ein schaltwer flöten gegangen! 

hab dann einfach selber was gebastelt, is einfach aus nem winkeleisen gemacht! 

bissje feilen, loch rein und bis jetzt hälts....


----------



## Dr. Scream (7. Oktober 2005)

ich könnte auch kotzen hab jetzt schon 2 Schaltaugen durch!
das eine sogar schon nach 2 wochen!

**** CANNONDALE


----------



## TinglTanglTom (7. Oktober 2005)

ich rede mich vieleicht leicht aber mal ganz ehrlich leute,

nicht die hersteller oder die schaltaugen haben schuld sondern ihr selbst...also zieht doch nicht immer über die hersteller her...


----------



## Rote-Locke (9. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusammen,

da das mit den Schaltaugen ja vielen am Herzen liegt, hier mal ein paar Infos:

- Hauptgrund für abgerissene Schaltaugen oder zerstörte Schaltwerke ist eine zu starke Kettenspannung beim einfedern. Hier hilft nur, sich bei der Erstmontage die Mühe zu machen, das Federbein auszuhängen bzw. die Feder raus zu nehmen und den Hinterbau in die Position bei maximaler Einfederung zu setzen. Dann prüfen ob die Kette auch auf dem großen Ritzel noch genug Luft hat.
Ist das geschehen kann man dies als Grund ausschließen.
- Es sollte natürlich jedem klar sein, dass wenn man mit dem Schaltwerk einen Stein oder eine Wurzel voll erwischt irgendwann mal das Material nachgibt. Gleiches gilt, wenn man das Rad im Flug wegschmeißt, oder sonstwie in den Erdboden bohrt.
- Die verstärkten Schaltaugen werden vorraussichtlich ab Ende Oktober 2005 verfügbar sein.


Erstma!


----------

